# Breeding rate for Dubia Roaches



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Having just got a juvenile Bosc it would seem breeding my own feeders is likely to be the most cost effective option?

Dubia's appear to be one of the easier insects to breed, with little smell, noise or chance to escape. If I started off with a colony of 500-600 (typical colony offered for sale) what would the breeding rate be like? Say with 40-50 female adults?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Give them a month to settle in, and then you should see 20-30 babies from each female every month. Heating is the most important thing for breeding roaches, you have to keep them warm or they do very little.

Don't be too tempted to feed from the colony too soon, your Bosc will be able to eat several in each sitting, so hold off as long as you can!

Best,
Paul


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

barrow_matt said:


> Having just got a juvenile Bosc it would seem breeding my own feeders is likely to be the most cost effective option?
> 
> Dubia's appear to be one of the easier insects to breed, with little smell, noise or chance to escape. If I started off with a colony of 500-600 (typical colony offered for sale) what would the breeding rate be like? Say with 40-50 female adults?


what i would do is buy 300 roaches at a 3:1 female/male ratio and leave them for about 6 months

whilst you are waiting for these to get up and running keep buying more as you need them to feed to your bosc

housing wise

i would keep 150 adult dubia to each 40ltr of container

i hope this helps


----------

